

Base ReactJS Web App Starter Kit - adeperio
http://basestackjs.com

======
andrewstuart
The most important thing is to have a date somewhere to indicate how fresh
this approach is [http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com.au/2015/06/the-biggest-
pr...](http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com.au/2015/06/the-biggest-problem-with-
reactjs-i-have.html)

This seems to provide a back end. It would be much more useful if the back end
was a separate project. I don't use a node.js back end so to understand what
you have created I need to grasp how to unstitch your front end from your back
end - that's just not worth the effort given how many other things i need to
try to grasp right now.

~~~
adeperio
hey andrew, yep I also think it's a great idea to refactor out the backend,
would eventually be pretty handy if the security connect middleware could be
spun out as a separate project. I think we have an open issue / enhancement to
that affect in our github issues list.

In terms of how modern this approach is, part of the reason for open sourcing
this is to invite developer feedback so that we can evolve the project. We
hope over time we can keep pace with modern security practices, but not be a
silver bullet.

Our aim is to provide a baseline level of security for developers right out of
the box, for common web application protection.

------
adeperio
Just pushed out the first release for BaseJS, A web app starter kit for
Facebook's ReactJS + Flux. Open source. It's an initial release, so any
developer feedback welcome :)

